# Lovely Waglers



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## geckomagic (Feb 27, 2007)

absolutely stunning!


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

wow gorgeous, love the eyes! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Really gorgeous and fantastic pics! Mad snakes


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

what a beautiful example,great pics


----------



## serpentkid100 (Mar 7, 2006)

wow, lovely snakes there: victory::mf_dribble:


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Awesome Al, thanks.

Do you find that they suffer from constipation often? How much success are you having with them as i've heard they're not the easiest arboreal to maintain
Cheers
Al


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Al Hyde said:


> Awesome Al, thanks.
> 
> Do you find that they suffer from constipation often? How much success are you having with them as i've heard they're not the easiest arboreal to maintain
> Cheers
> Al


Yes, but I'm not sure you can really call it constipation. They seem to like to hold on to it till they are immersed in water. They are one of the more demanding aboreals as they require high humidity and good air flow. That young gal was having a drink from my squeeze bottle because they seldom drink standing water from a bowl.


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

looks to be in perfect condition al:no1:


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

Stunning pics :no1:


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

wow!!!!!

absoltely gorgeous!


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Wow, he/she's gorgeous!


----------



## Phillipl (May 21, 2007)

Do you keep hots for the love of it or do you get something out of it? Breeding or milking or something?


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Phillipl said:


> Do you keep hots for the love of it or do you get something out of it? Breeding or milking or something?


I love keeping Hot..just for the love of it...yeah I breed them too but once your hooked...there is no turning back


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

A very beautiful specimen you have.
What are yours feeding on?


----------



## Kryton (Mar 23, 2006)

Absolutely stunning. Has got to be one of my all time fav Viper:notworthy:


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Angi said:


> A very beautiful specimen you have.
> What are yours feeding on?


 
Fuzzys & Hopper Mice


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

shut up!!!!...those are always....man!...as always...the best pics!!!


....two snaps up!!!!!.....


----------



## BarryScott (Jan 11, 2008)

Absolutly beautiful! What a stunning specimen.

How bad is the venom from these snakes? I've seen many pics of guys handling with bare hands, especially force feeding.

Also what lens are you using to take those pics mate? Is there any glass between you and the snake.

Do your ever hand from the branch by the tail tips? If so, have you any photos?


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

BarryScott said:


> Absolutly beautiful! What a stunning specimen.
> 
> How bad is the venom from these snakes? I've seen many pics of guys handling with bare hands, especially force feeding.
> 
> ...


Waglers venom are reported to be very mild, with only pain & swelling. They do have a compound in the venom that renders platelets useless for the purpose there were attended. I use Sony Digital cameras with a Zeiss lens. I don't freehandle any of my venomous snakes. I like to keep my fingers the where there are...


----------

